
The new Remember the Milk - ingve
https://www.rememberthemilk.com/new/
======
mistertaco
Been a user for probably a decade. I like the smart add where they'll take all
the status, date, tag, list, url info all in one line. I loved the old site;
it never changed and was consistent and easy. The new site is quick and easy
as well. Good job team.

